# What's the BEST 2D Street Fighter version?



## Rayder (Feb 20, 2009)

As the title says, which version of the standard arcade SF games is the best one to play?   Been watching vids of SF4 and need a fix.  I have MAME 122 currently.....don't feel like updating it, but I imagine ALL the old ones are in there.  So which is the definitive version?  You know, plays great, has lots of characters, but didn't get bogged down with too much extraneous crap that was unnecessary.


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 20, 2009)

If Street Fighter III: third strike fits your criteria, than definitely play it. It might be the best fighting game I've ever played.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 20, 2009)

Gonna give it a go now.  Thanks!


----------



## da_head (Feb 20, 2009)

loooooool i recall the first sf i played on my first comp. specs: 25mhz------> turbo to 33mhz LOL
um...100mb harddrive i think?
and like 4mb of ram
lmaooo


----------



## Rayder (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, it's gonna take over 2 hours to transfer MAME 122 (25+gigs) over to our new quad-core system (I still owe WildWon some pics of it) that's on our 52" widescreen Samsung (I'll have to do that tomorrow), so I was playing it on my old default system (the one I normally use):
Athlon XP 64 3400+ 2.4ghz
Radeon X1600
2gigs ram
19" LCD monitor
1.2TB of hard drive space

Just one of 8 PC's in the house here.


Nice game, but apparently I'm too drunk to play right now. Got my ass kicked real hard. Figures. But I feel better now than I have for the last few days. I was getting quite depressed for the lack of old-school gaming goodness coming out on the DS and PC, which is all I have.

I may feel like crap at work tomorrow, but my work is very repetitive and requires no thinking (metal stamping), so I'll be fine. I should have been in bed 3 hours ago, but I'm saying, "Fuck the time" tonight and I've never missed a day of work when I've said that to myself yet.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 20, 2009)

I much prefer Super Street Fighter II Turbo. SF3 got way too technical for my tastes, and I couldn't stand a majority of the new characters either.

Although technically though...Street Fighter IV *is* 2D gameplay, it just has 3D graphics.


----------



## Moots (Feb 20, 2009)

SF 2 Turbo is the classic. Its how I got hooked on SF.

If you can only play 1 SF game. SF 2 turbo is the one to play.


----------



## unknownworlder (Feb 20, 2009)

Street Fighter II was epic win. 
I loved the snes one, but for the MAME, Street Fighter II Championship Edition.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 20, 2009)

The GBA version street fighter II turbo revival was really good! Only problem is you need to find other people with the cartrige so you can verse.. I love it how it gives you peoples storys at the end.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 20, 2009)

The best is probably Hyper Street Fighter II, the last version of SFII to be released. It has all the characters, with their sprites and animations, from the previous versions, but it's only released in PS2 and Xbox. The closest version you can play in MAME is, AFAIK, Super Street Fighter II Turbo.

But I'll always love Street Fighter Alpha 3 above every other SF


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 20, 2009)

My favourite version is SF Alpha/Zero 2 in the arcades/on the Saturn.  The only other ones I really enjoy are SF2 Turbo on the SNES and SF2CE on the MD.


----------



## Wii-Nis (Feb 20, 2009)

well since street fighter 4 is shitty and your hooked to play street fighter get super street fighter 2 turbo hd remix for the 360, otherwise get marvel vs capcom 2 or tatsunoko vs capcom( which makes street fighter 4 look even worse.)


----------



## Rayder (Feb 20, 2009)

Wii-Nis said:
			
		

> well since street fighter 4 is shitty and your hooked to play street fighter get super street fighter 2 turbo hd remix for the 360, otherwise get marvel vs capcom 2 or tatsunoko vs capcom( which makes street fighter 4 look even worse.)




You think SF4 is shitty?  I think it looks sweet and EVERYTHING I've read about it says it plays great too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's just that I have to wait for the PC version to come out.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 20, 2009)

street fighter alpha 3
street fighter 2 Championship Edition
those are the best street fighter games in the series imo.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 20, 2009)

For a really interesting (read: a fucking blast!) time, check out SF2: Rainbow edition. Its a hacked set that changes a lot of the rules. No delay on attacks (throw fireballs one after another, etc), do special moves in the air. Air jump. Super fast/super slow fireballs... etc etc.

Its not a GOOD game by any means... hell, take ryu, and throw jab fireballs one after another, and it looks like his super-fireball from the newer games lol, but its a fucking blast to play through with each character.

Yes, it is available for mame. No, i don't remember the file name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(i know its around because i think i still have a copy running around)

Oh, and its based off of the original SF2... no extra characters, no turbo stuffs. 

But all great time-wasting fun


----------



## shaosam (Feb 20, 2009)

Third Strike. 

End of discussion.


----------



## Jiggah (Feb 20, 2009)

The original 2 series:
Street Fighter 2 Hyper Fighting (Updated version of CE with new moves for Chun Li (she gets her fireball) and Dhalsim (he gets his teleport))

The Super series:
Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo

The Alpha series:
Street Fighter Alpha/Zero 3

The III series:
3rd Strike

The original SF2 is still the best by far.  VS = button mashing.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Mar 2, 2009)

I think Street Fighter II Hyper Fighting is the best.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 2, 2009)

shaosam said:
			
		

> Third Strike.
> 
> End of discussion.







I agree. 

Such an amazing game! I still play it online every once in a while on the xbox. Even people I know who don't really like 2D fighters enjoy this one. I remember all the times I decimated opponents with Urien. What a beast!


----------

